# Big Manistee Spring Steelhead Streamers?



## OldRugger7 (Jan 17, 2011)

Hi all,

I'm assembling my kit for my annual pilgrimage to Wellston for Spring Steelhead. For years, I have had great success within walking distance of Tippy bottom-bouncing nymphs with my spinning rod. Every year, I take my fly rod but never get it out of the tube. Last year, I found some good water for nymphing under an indicator with my fly rod, but was unfortunately separated from my rod for the day. 

As I plan for this upcoming trip, I am curious if anyone has had any success with worm, crustacean, or baitfish patterns for spring steelies on-the-fly. This year's trip is scheduled April 10-17. Any advice you are able to lend will be greatly appreciated. 

I am also looking for wadable locations, but out of respect for locals, please do not give specific locations in this thread (PM if you like). 

Thank you in advance.


----------



## OldRugger7 (Jan 17, 2011)

Wow! Looks like I'm getting skunked here. I will assume because of the absence of replies that I need to "Go nymph or go home." 

I thought for sure someone was having success with streamers in the early Spring tribs.


----------



## steelslam (Apr 8, 2001)

here's one streamer pattern that has worked for me in the past on spring steel. a black nosed dace tyied on a #2 hook finished fly will be about 4'' long drifted or stripped. the hits are not soft they will just slam the fly about jerking the rod from your hands.


----------



## Shoeman (Aug 26, 2000)

Hi Harv

I normally fish the Muskegon, but I'm sure an old-fashioned clouser would work up on the Man.

I've had good luck with an overdressed gold tinsel, black back and red throat. Mostly 2's and 4's fished on a 200 grain sinker

The chili pepper has also produced for me


----------



## Boozer (Sep 5, 2010)

OldRugger7 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I'm assembling my kit for my annual pilgrimage to Wellston for Spring Steelhead. For years, I have had great success within walking distance of Tippy bottom-bouncing nymphs with my spinning rod. Every year, I take my fly rod but never get it out of the tube. Last year, I found some good water for nymphing under an indicator with my fly rod, but was unfortunately separated from my rod for the day.
> 
> ...


Check out Kevin Feenstra's website and tie up some of his streamer patterns...


----------



## fishinmachine2 (May 7, 2004)

Spawn works better!!!:lol:

Scott


----------



## OldRugger7 (Jan 17, 2011)

Thank you all very much! (Except maybe FishinMachine2... lol). I appreciate the tips. I was sure there had to be more options than just nymphing. I'm mostly looking to explore new waters and hone my skills this year, so having a wider range of ammuniton in my box will help a lot. Thanks again.


----------



## BeanOFish (Jul 28, 2003)

Check out Chuck Hawkins website. They have a bunch of steelhead streamer patterns on there. Here is the link:

http://www.hawkinsflyfishing.com/schedule.php


----------



## Wellston (Dec 28, 2000)

Kelly Galloup also has some interesting streamer patterns. I've always been partial to Kevin Feenstra's streamers. Check out Ray Schmidt's web site.
Kelly will be at the Midwest Fly Fishing Expo coming up on March 12 and 13th. Not sure on Kevin and Ray. They both have attended in the past.
Jim

http://www.slideinn.com/blog/
http://www.feenstraguideservice.com/
http://www.schmidtoutfitters.com/
http://www.midwestflyfishingexpo.com/


----------



## OldRugger7 (Jan 17, 2011)

Sorry I've been so delayed in my reply. I have been slammed with a bad flu.

I really appreciate the source links for streamers, though a little off-topic. I am mostly curious if anyone has had success with streamers in pursuit of Spring steel. Shoeman and SteelSlam have mentioned success, but I'm going to assume by the low number of replies that presenting Spring streamers is something I should reconsider. 

Is it the opinion of those of you with experience that I should stick with nymphs and eggs rather than expend effort on streamers in April on the Big Man?

Also, the second request was for wadable/walkable locations on the Big Man other than Handicap Ramp, Suicide Bend, and Sawdust Hole. I will also be fishing Bear and possibly the Little Man. Please keep specific locations confined to a PM. 

Thank you.


----------



## Kurt F (Jan 30, 2007)

Swinging streamers is an option in the spring but swinging is a low numbers proposition even in the fall. One big drawback if you are wading is the number of people you will have to fish around. All walk in areas will have a number of other fisherman there and when you swing you want to be able to move down stream and cover water. Like some of the other posters mentioned Kevin Feenstras site has some outstanding streamer patterns for spring swinging I would stick to his leach patterns they produce real well. Also stop in and talk to Ray Schmidt at Schmidt outfitters in Wellston and pick up some of the tube flies he has and ask how he rigs them. I love the Mig Manistee but that river is strewn with logs and Ray has a set up where if you snag a log you only bust off the hook not the entire fly. When it comes to what to use on the Big Man Ray is your best source of information. If you do want to swing flies I would look at the Sawdust area and go downstream it has some deeper water to swing through and you will probably encounter fewer fisherman the wading is not the best and the banks are kinda high so if you have a spey rod you will be in business. A single handed rod may be difficult to cast with the tight banks. If you do get a tug or two it will be worth the effort.


----------



## OldRugger7 (Jan 17, 2011)

Feenstra's site is definitely a good read. I also stay right behind Ray's shop each year, so I figured I'd be talking to them before I attempted streamers for Spring steel. 

I hadn't thought about the density of fishermen and how it would hinder a streamer attack. That's a very good point.

I also appreciate the tips about where to fish and what to expect. That's exactly what I was looking for. Unfortunately, I'll only be swinging one-handed sticks. 

Maybe I should risk divorce and hire one of Ray's guides for a day at the beginning of my week's stay. I'm sure it would be worth it for the knowlege gained.


----------



## Kurt F (Jan 30, 2007)

Just explain to her that hiring a guide is cheaper than buying a boat. Its kinda like finding something on sale being a woman she should understand that logic. :yikes:


----------



## OldRugger7 (Jan 17, 2011)

Kurt F said:


> Just explain to her that hiring a guide is cheaper than buying a boat. Its kinda like finding something on sale being a woman she should understand that logic. :yikes:


Explain? Understand? Logic? 
I think I'll find a ticking warhead to disarm instead. As a novice, I should find that much more calming on my nerves.

Besides, I tend to beg forgiveness rather than ask permission. It's kinda like quickly ripping off a bandage; the pain's more intense, but not as prolonged.


----------



## Shoeman (Aug 26, 2000)

OldRugger7 said:


> Feenstra's site is definitely a good read. I also stay right behind Ray's shop each year, so I figured I'd be talking to them before I attempted streamers for Spring steel.
> 
> I hadn't thought about the density of fishermen and how it would hinder a streamer attack. That's a very good point.
> 
> ...


If you're lucky enough and get there early, just below the coffer on the south side would allow streamer tossing. Depending on flow, there's usually a few seams worth trying. Don't hesitate to try the Bear


----------



## Robert Holmes (Oct 13, 2008)

The hand tied yarn fly (spawn imitation) works well in high muddy water as well as low clear water. The big chromers cannot resist it. Sometimes it is fun to crawler flip in the big deep holes...I just love to see those monster steelies come up for a nice fat nightcrawler.


----------



## Wellston (Dec 28, 2000)

OldRugger7 said:


> Besides, I tend to beg forgiveness rather than ask permission. It's kinda like quickly ripping off a bandage; the pain's more intense, but not as prolonged.


I've practiced that approach for going on 38 years. So far so good!!! 
Jim


----------



## MrFysch (Feb 9, 2008)

Should be a good bet when the dates you mentioned are the time you will be fishing. Post spawn usually has dropback fish that will hit just about anything sometimes as opposed to cold water prespawn fish which prefer a slower more subtle presentation.


----------

